# What can you tell me about DAN



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Looking into it on their website, it looks like it's a membership with a magazine subscription and then you have to buy the insurance on top of it. Can someone please clear this up for me?
What is the process?


----------



## kendive (Sep 9, 2008)

coolbluestreak said:


> Looking into it on their website, it looks like it's a membership with a magazine subscription and then you have to buy the insurance on top of it. Can someone please clear this up for me?
> What is the process?


Don't remember the process, but I was a member long long ago.

When we all dived together we were all members mainly if and a big if you got decompression sickness they pay for the heli ride and chamber time.

Not sure what they cover nowadays.

If you dive alot like I did back in the day. It would always be a good idea to have O2 on board. I am sure they still sell the DAN kits.

I would give them a call.


----------



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

They will also insure your dive gear. They are affiliated with a trip planning website that is pretty useful (your membership gives you access to the site). They also offer trip cancelation insurance (tropical storm rolled in during the one week you took to go to Belize, shutting down your whole trip). They have an 800 number you can call for non-emergency advice (pretty sure a dr or nurse answers that phone). They cover just about any service related to a diver emergency evac. They know (no matter where on this planet you are) where the closest hospital, chamber, evac teams etc are located. You call them first, they take it from there. Oh yea and the magazine is pretty good coffee table material.

Just my humble opinion- if you dive and don't have dan, you are crazy. Especially if you spearfish. Getv the highest level they have. It is $100 a year. My life is worth that.


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Ok thanks guys, all good info!
My dive instructor and DM were talking about DAN in rescue diver class but I didn't ask them any questions about it, guess maybe I'm a little slow. 

I think I'll check out the site a little more and sign my bride and I up.


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

Dan is a must have for divers ....stupidly cheap protection for stupidly expensive rescue. Just read the description of the level you buy ....if you travel a lot and want your gear protected then go for the higher levels ....otherwise the master level will do just fine.


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

Good organization. about 3 years ago I took the oxygen course at MBT. I didn't take it just for diving but I took it because some of the folks that had gone out on a boat with me were older. If I were having a heart attack out in the middle of nowhere, I would want that oxygen administered pronto.


----------



## FelixH (Sep 28, 2007)

In the simplest of terms: buy it!
The coverage is great, and will pay for itself many times over if you ever get a DCS hit.
Also, there are plenty of other benefits, as others have mentioned.


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

So there are just the 3 levels right, it looks like this is the highest one?

The Preferred Plan costs $75 per person per year in addition to your DAN membership dues and includes the following:

$250,000 (per incident) coverage+ for all covered in-water skin and scuba diving injuries occurring at any depth

up to $15,000 (principal sum) in accidental death and dismemberment benefits resulting from a covered diving accident++

up to $15,000 (principal sum) in permanent total disability benefits resulting from a covered diving accident++ incurred at any depth

$10,000 (maximum lifetime benefit, subject to a $250 deductible) coverage for eligible charges from the treatment of nondiving accidents outside your home country

Dive trip cancellation: $10,000 (maximum lifetime benefit, subject to a $250 deductible) coverage for insured person's losses incurred for trip cancellation before departure due to a sickness or injury that would impair the ability to dive. 

Dive vacation interruption: $5,000 (maximum lifetime benefit, subject to a $250 deductible) coverage for insured person's losses incurred for trip interruptions after departure due to a sickness or injury that would impair the ability to dive. ​If you are involved in a covered diving accident, the Preferred Plan also provides:

up to $3,000 for accommodations
up to $2,500 for lost dive equipment
up to $2,000 for an airline ticket ​


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Ok, Now we dive with DAN.
During the signup process it listed the options as good, better and best.
That helped a lot! Thanks for all the info guys!:thumbsup:


----------



## CootCommander (Aug 24, 2008)

Yep enroll, when you get your sticker slap it somewhere on the boat and make sure your bubble watcher and dive buddies know the telephone number!


----------



## timeflies (Oct 3, 2007)

When I was in EMT school, we were told to put 3 phone numbers in our cell: poison control, CHEMTREC, and DAN. I dont dive, but I can certainly see that they know their stuff on dive related emergencies.


----------



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

Awesome. Hope you never need it.


----------



## Swimming with Fish (Jul 2, 2012)

You can also get dive insurance with Dive Assure. Check out the rates and coverage. to see what's best for you.


----------

